# Illegal Immigration and Inflation



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Not 1 news organization, right or left, has mentioned anything on how illegal aliens influence inflation. Those millions of law breakers have to buy things just like everyone else and if the government were serious about curbing inflation then mass deportations would have begun already.

If anyone has seen anything on this angle please provide a link.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil freedom hating media loves illegals.

For These United States of America to heal itself many things must happen. One of them is as follows; (found in Slippy's Plan For American Success, VOL IV, SECTION 7.b)


No human person from another country may be allowed entrance into These United States of American for a period of at least 10 years.

All illegals must be deported.

All illegals currently on death row in federal prisons must be put to death immediately.

...


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Slippy said:


> The evil freedom hating media loves illegals.
> 
> For These United States of America to heal itself many things must happen. One of them is as follows; (found in Slippy's Plan For American Success, VOL IV, SECTION 7.b)
> 
> ...


We would also have to address it from the other side. Prison terms for CEOs employing illegals and they must face a set amount of prison time. NO government assistance at local, state and federal levels. Violators go to prison. No sanctuary cities.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mike Xonox said:


> We would also have to address it from the other side. Prison terms for CEOs employing illegals and they must face a set amount of prison time. NO government assistance at local, state and federal levels. Violators go to prison. No sanctuary cities.


Before the imprisonment of free market CEO's for employing who they can hire, STOP the infiltration of illegals and that starts with GOVERNMENT. It is not up to the free market to determine who is illegal and who is not. Start where the problem starts and cut the head off of the snake. 

Prison terms for government people; that means any politicians, any bureaucrat and any person who who are elected/hired on behalf of the citizens who pay their salary/benefits and/or contracts.

The media has done a great job vilifying the "evil rich" CEO's the uselful idiots. Evil/Rich .gov people are the problem.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Slippy said:


> Before the imprisonment of free market CEO's for employing who they can hire, STOP the infiltration of illegals and that starts with GOVERNMENT. It is not up to the free market to determine who is illegal and who is not. Start where the problem starts and cut the head off of the snake.
> 
> Prison terms for government people; that means any politicians, any bureaucrat and any person who who are elected/hired on behalf of the citizens who pay their salary/benefits and/or contracts.
> 
> The media has done a great job vilifying the "evil rich" CEO's the uselful idiots. Evil/Rich .gov people are the problem.


CEOs are where you and I part company. Everytime I go to Home Depot I see illegals just waiting for dirtbags to hire them. ALL incentives must be removed to be successful. CEO, Business owner or whatever term you want to use there needs to be penalties for breaking the law on both sides.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mike Xonox said:


> CEOs are where you and I part company. Everytime I go to Home Depot I see illegals just waiting for dirtbags to hire them. ALL incentives must be removed to be successful. CEO, Business owner or whatever term you want to use there needs to be penalties for breaking the law on both sides.


Freedom is a scary thing.

To your point about illegals hanging around Home Depot. it isn't Home Depot or HD's CEO who is at fault for this, its more likely the local Law Enforcement that has its hands tied due to politicians and bureaucrats who will release the illegals back into the community after arrested for loitering.

Bottom line is that illegals shouldn't and wouldn't be here if politicians and government did their damn job.

I should have the freedom to hire anyone to help me out on MY property if they wish to work for pay from me. Wether or not I find them in Home Depot, WalMart or at my local Ace Hardware store looking for a hard days work is not on me.

And welcome to the forum, @Mike Xonox you seem like good folk!


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I think anyone who condones or participates in illegal immigration should have harsh consequences ... illegal immigrants, government officials that do not do their job (such as not allowing or funding sanctuary cities, doing everything possible to prevent illegal immigration, border security, complete and effective border walls, enforcing laws regarding illegal immigration, deporting illegal immigrants no matter how they got here, not providing government programs to pay for food, housing, education, transportation, phone, medical care, legal services, etc. to anyone that is not a US citizen or legal immigrant), and anyone hiring illegal immigrants.

A home without walls and doors is not a home. A country without borders and legal ports of entry is not a country.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Illegal immigration certainly causes many problems for Americans, such as a reduction in space and resources, which can cause a rise in prices, due to a higher demand and lower supply of resources ... but it is reckless government spending which leads to the printing of more FRNs, which results in those additional FRNs in circulation, which causes an inflation of the money supply, which results in the reduction of the value of every FRN in circulation, which causes an inflationary increase in the price of goods. Each scenario is a different road, but both roads are likely to lead to the same resulting increase in the price of goods.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

CC Pereira said:


> I think anyone who condones or participates in illegal immigration should have harsh consequences ... illegal immigrants, government officials that do not do their job (such as not allowing or funding sanctuary cities, doing everything possible to prevent illegal immigration, border security, complete and effective border walls, enforcing laws regarding illegal immigration, deporting illegal immigrants no matter how they got here, not providing government programs to pay for food, housing, education, transportation, phone, medical care, legal services, etc. to anyone that is not a US citizen or legal immigrant), and anyone hiring illegal immigrants.
> 
> A home without walls and doors is not a home. A country without borders and legal ports of entry is not a country.


AMEN. Breaking the law is breaking the law no matter on which side of the border its done on or by whom. Its up to EVERY American to make sure laws are followed not just government officials.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Freedom is a scary thing.
> 
> To your point about illegals hanging around Home Depot. it isn't Home Depot or HD's CEO who is at fault for this, its more likely the local Law Enforcement that has its hands tied due to politicians and bureaucrats who will release the illegals back into the community after arrested for loitering.
> 
> ...


You're making an argument of technicality against the spirit of the law and if you have cholles i dont care if they raid your shop and impound your mower for aiding illegal enemies of the United States and screwing us all? Soon, when you are "exercising your right (?) to hire yoris, you should keep your eyes out for people exercising their right to remove them. 
I can't believe you tried a child's defense for the sleaze bags laughing at the people they screw. They know what they are doing and if they were worried about any liability it would be different. 
Plus, all your hodidos are casing your place and know where to go when the welfare is gone?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AndyFrank said:


> You're making an argument of technicality against the spirit of the law and if you have cholles i dont care if they raid your shop and impound your mower for aiding illegal enemies of the United States and screwing us all? Soon, when you are "exercising your right (?) to hire yoris, you should keep your eyes out for people exercising their right to remove them.
> I can't believe you tried a child's defense for the sleaze bags laughing at the people they screw. They know what they are doing and if they were worried about any liability it would be different.
> Plus, all your hodidos are casing your place and know where to go when the welfare is gone?


Are you really as stupid as you sound?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Friendly reminder to all:
Attack the argument, not the person.

Carry on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AndyFrank said:


> You're making an argument of technicality against the spirit of the law and if you have cholles i dont care if they raid your shop and impound your mower for aiding illegal enemies of the United States and screwing us all? Soon, when you are "exercising your right (?) to hire yoris, you should keep your eyes out for people exercising their right to remove them.
> I can't believe you tried a child's defense for the sleaze bags laughing at the people they screw. They know what they are doing and if they were worried about any liability it would be different.
> Plus, all your hodidos are casing your place and know where to go when the welfare is gone?


Your argument is as stupid as it sounds.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Sure depot guy, sure. Just watch out for the border patrol and immigration that aren't making much


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AndyFrank said:


> Sure depot guy, sure. Just watch out for the border patrol and immigration that aren't making much


OK


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If we had invested in South and Central America (instead of all these other far away countries), by helping South and Central America beat their drug cartels and corrupt governments, we wouldn't have the problems we're facing today.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Annie said:


> If we had invested in South and Central America (instead of all these other far away countries), by helping South and Central America beat their drug cartels and corrupt governments, we wouldn't have the problems we're facing today.


Please explain to me (an American citizen) why my hard earned tax money should go to invest in central and south america. I prefer my tax money go to protecting and helping fellow Americans. If you are so worried about those folks and their countries, why don’t you open your wallet and donate YOUR money?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Please explain to me (an American citizen) why my hard earned tax money should go to invest in central and south america. I prefer my tax money go to protecting and helping fellow Americans. If you are so worried about those folks and their countries, why don’t you open your wallet and donate YOUR money?


Don't worry, Chiefster, you sound like you actually believe it's gonna happen. One way or another, we pay for it anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> If we had invested in South and Central America (instead of all these other far away countries), by helping South and Central America beat their drug cartels and corrupt governments, we wouldn't have the problems we're facing today.


But...We did "invest" billions in Central and S. America.

IF we had not and simply told them to go to hell, fix your own problems and stay out of our country...then shot and killed the first ******* who broke the law and invaded these United States, we'd be much better off!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prior to whatever idiotic immigration law was signed by LBJ back in the 60's, the population of these United States was under 200 million. We'd be much better off if we went back to those levels.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

The beginnings of the country had a significant chunk of opium money in it.
The democrat party is dope dependent and the chinese crap is poison. 
That's why we managed those countries exactly like politicians wanted to. Dope is huge money for their war chests.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> But...We did "invest" billions in Central and S. America.
> 
> IF we had not and simply told them to go to hell, fix your own problems and stay out of our country...then shot and killed the first ***** who broke the law and invaded these United States, we'd be much better off!


Somebody replaced 'WET--BACK' with a bunch of ******


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mike Xonox said:


>


Why does the child have bigger boobs than the mother?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Why does the child have bigger boobs than the mother?


Excellent observation @KUSA

Hope you've been well!

I'd like to think that is just the Childs shirt blowing in the wind. But it may be that the .gov people made the sign and its their way of grooming little wet-baacks as the .gov people seem to be pedophiles...or that is a young tranny type with bolt ons.

Regardless, illegal alien wet-baacks have no reason to be here!


----------

